# Wall Mounting the TV



## Horrorfan33 (Jun 11, 2013)

I have decided to install a LCD tv on the opposite wall of my projector screen..I am wondering if anybody has actually cut the drywall out, to expose the studs for mounting the mount on..I'm just trying to get the TV as flush as possible to the wall..I have a "Slimline" mount, but it looks like it will still sit about 3" off the wall..So will removing the drywall make it sit a little flusher?


----------



## Mike Edwards (Mar 10, 2011)

you'd get maybe 1/2 of an inch MAX 3/4 inch more flush to the wall due to the thickness of your wall texture. but I'd only cut out the exact dimensions of the back plate out if you went that route.


----------



## Horrorfan33 (Jun 11, 2013)

Yeah, I traced the outline of backplate on the wall and will only be cutting that out..I'm going to try it and see what happens:sweat:


----------



## shponglefan (Jan 28, 2012)

I don't think I'd bother cutting drywall just for the mounting plate(s). You'll likely only get an extra 1/2" of depth to mount in, so going from a 3 inch spacing to 2.5 inch spacing, doesn't seem worth it. And if you move the TV in the future, you have to deal with the hassle of repairing the drywall.

If you really want a flush TV look, I'd go the whole 9 yards and mount the TV in the wall itself. Mind you, you'd have to reframe the section you are working in and allow for heat dissipation.


----------



## B- one (Jan 13, 2013)

Horrorfan33 said:


> Yeah, I traced the outline of backplate on the wall and will only be cutting that out..I'm going to try it and see what happens:sweat:


At least you will be able to know its mounted securely.


----------



## Horrorfan33 (Jun 11, 2013)

All done 
I decided not to take the drywall out after seeing how slim the mount really was...I ran the cable and cords through the wall..just need to run the hdmi now 






The room is a total mess right now, but you get the idea ...The main wall is the 100" screen and the right wall is the 42" LCD..


----------



## B- one (Jan 13, 2013)

Looks nice and tight on the wall.


----------



## Mike Edwards (Mar 10, 2011)

I hate to be a debbie downer, but I'd SERIOUSLY consider dropping that LED down a few feet to about eye level. being that high up above with that viewing angle you'll notice some cross talk (if it's 3D) and any edge light bleed will be exasperated when viewing like that. the best angle is just SLIGHTLY above eye levels for an LED.


----------



## tripplej (Oct 23, 2011)

Nice setup. Nice and clean. I do agree thou with Mike, the LED is a bit too high. 

Man, with that screen right next to the LED, it makes the LED so tiny. hee hee. Time to upgrade!


----------



## Wayne A. Pflughaupt (Apr 13, 2006)

Mike Edwards said:


> I hate to be a debbie downer...


Me too, but it’s against code to run power cords inside the wall.

Regards, 
Wayne


----------

